# I need to put down my dog. Help.



## frank4570 (Aug 17, 2003)

I've agonized over for this for too long now. So I am going to get to the point.
My dog is old. She hurts. Her hips hurt her and she is not going to get better. I have her on anitinflamatories and pain killers from the vet but they are no longer that effective.
My other dog I had, my male, last year I came home and he couldn't walk right all of the sudden. He had broken a hip or somthing. Also very old. I knew there wouldn't be any real recovery for him. I knew it was over. I put him down at my house, myself, with my own gun. 
It was as perfect as it could be in that it was over in a split second. But I still live with it.
I don't think I can do it again. I just can't do it. I don't think I have the strength to pull the trigger on my last lifelong friend.
I would like something I could feed her that would let her go to sleep and not wake up. I am sure there are things like that around but nobody will talk about them,certainly not the vet.
I don't want to take her away from her home. And I don't want to scare her with a stranger and a needle. She is tough as nails, as an Akita should be, but she is old now. And she gets nervous around strangers. And I don't think I could take it.
Something to feed her, please.


----------



## Rascal (Oct 18, 2007)

Im not trying to be insensitive yet why not go to the vet? It will probably be the most humane thing that could happen,for both of you. I have a dog & I couldn't put a bullet in her head. If you are thinking of feeding her something, I imagine poison, that could be longer & more painful than what any vet would put her through, & she might not die & be in worse pain.

God bless I hope it works out for the best for both of you.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Frank, have you ever had an animal put down? Believe me, the hardest part is making the decision. It is over in less than 30 seconds and is about as peaceful as your going to get, possibly, in some cases, more so than natural death.

Rascal is right in that nobody is going to give you anything that will put the dog down painlessly so anything you can lay your hands on is going to be poison and I would not wish that on any dog.

Our vets will come out to the farm to euthanaise a cat or dog and most often it is a vet the animal is familiar with through previous dealings that come with old age problems. Can your vet not do this? Yes you will pay for it but it beats stressing the dog out in it's last hours. My last working dog was put down on our back verandah with her feet on my lap and still munching on a piece of roast mutton. She's probably still cursing me because she never got to finish it. 

I do feel for you believe me. 

Regards,
Ronnie


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

See if your vet will come out and do it, some vets will. When I had to put down my ancient beloved siamese the vet gave us some valium, we doped him heavily before taking him in, he didn't even know where he was, but of course that means you'll have to carry her. Sorry about your dog, there's really nothing I can tell you would put her down for you, a vet really would be the best if you can't put her down yourself. I couldn't do it myself. I hope your girl passes quietly in her sleep.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Honorine said:


> See if your vet will come out and do it, some vets will. When I had to put down my ancient beloved siamese the vet gave us some valium, we doped him heavily before taking him in, he didn't even know where he was, but of course that means you'll have to carry her. Sorry about your dog, there's really nothing I can tell you would put her down for you, a vet really would be the best if you can't put her down yourself. I couldn't do it myself. I hope your girl passes quietly in her sleep.


Thats what I'd do, given the chance.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

We have had livestock vets out to put both our Pyrs to sleep. Both of them were about 150 lb so moving them would have been an incredible challenge. The one was also too dangerous to move so it was safer to do it here. With the one that wasn't dangerous it really was (in my opinion) the best way to have a dog put to sleep if it must be done. He was home in his loved environment and there was virtually no stress. There was a needle prick but that was it. I doubt he even noticed that too much. I do understand that it is more expensive that way than using a gun but you need to decide for yourself if it is worth it to your pet to pay that expense.


----------



## YodelDogs (May 25, 2007)

Ronney said:


> Frank, have you ever had an animal put down? Believe me, the hardest part is making the decision. It is over in less than 30 seconds and is about as peaceful as your going to get, possibly, in some cases, more so than natural death.



I agree. Veterinary euthanasia is over very quickly and the animal passes peacefully. It really is the most humane way to say goodbye to a beloved pet.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You can probably have your vet give you a mild sedative to give her to calm her, but not put her to sleep. Then, you can bring her in and they will give her a shot. It can be done in your car. Whether the shot is administered in your car or in the clinic, you can be right there with her.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

I have an old German shepherd with degenerative myelopathy. She has a great deal of trouble getting around. When she goes down and can't get back up, I won't be able to carry her to the car. My vet will come to the house to put her down. He knows her well and is very compassionate. It will be better all around, as I would have problems driving with tears in my eyes. 

Whether at home or in the vet's office, a simple injection is the best way to help a pet move on.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

most vets here will come out to the car and give the shot. that way there's no charge for an office visit. they don't want an animal to suffer needlessly either. it's over very quickly.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Frank -
Sorry I can't offer any help, but I can offer my condolences. We're in the same position with our 14 year old chow. Severe hip dysplasia since she was 6 months old. Meds are no longer working and DH carries her in and out. she can get up for a few minutes to use the bathroom, but that's it. sometimes she isn't completely done before she falls over. I said it was time to put her down, but DH is resisting. He keeps saying he will have to do something before long, but he's been saying that for 2 months now. She has no quality of life.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

frank4570 said:


> I've agonized over for this for too long now. So I am going to get to the point.
> My dog is old. She hurts. Her hips hurt her and she is not going to get better. I have her on anitinflamatories and pain killers from the vet but they are no longer that effective.
> My other dog I had, my male, last year I came home and he couldn't walk right all of the sudden. He had broken a hip or somthing. Also very old. I knew there wouldn't be any real recovery for him. I knew it was over. I put him down at my house, myself, with my own gun.
> It was as perfect as it could be in that it was over in a split second. But I still live with it.
> ...


Assuming that you have a crate, put her in it, in a confined space and start up an engine (lawn mower, car, whatever), and just let the carbon monoxide do it's job. She will just go to sleep. It is a painless way to go. Just YOU be careful not to expose yourself or other family members to the gas.

donsgal


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I called my horse vet and he came to my house and put down my dog for me. Do you have any mobile vets there?


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

If you do the carbon monoxide thing, you will not be able to be with her when she passes. Positive or negative depending on how you take it.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Frank, I'm so sorry...
I've had to have a few pets put to sleep, and it was really easy on them. They just went to sleep. The pain left their eyes, and if I hadn't seen the vet inject them, I truly would have thought they were sleeping. When we brought my Jackie home to bury him, I cried at how peaceful he looked; perhaps TMI, but he was curled up in the same way he used to prefer to sleep. 

It is quick, they don't know they are dying, and it is painless. I'm sorry you have to go through this, but injection has my vote.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Call your vet! It's the hardest decision you can make for your animals but it is the easiest for them, you will be able to hold her and comfort her in the end. Knowing that you have done the best thing for her.. Good luck..


----------

